# um zu /zum



## pedro_trionix

Hola:
He estado buscando en internet y en dos gramáticas de alemán, pero nada, en ningún sitio aparece una explicación lo bastante buena (a lo mejor es culpa mía, no sé...). 
El tema de "um... zu" lo entiendo bastante bien, se utiliza en las oraciones que expresan finalidad y equivale a nuestro "para". Se emplea básicamente cuando ambas oraciónes, principal y subordinada comparten sujeto.

Ich komme hier, um dir etwas zu sagen.

El problema para mí, es el *zum*.
Se podría decir : 
Ich komme hier etwas zum Sagen ( me suena bastante mal, la verdad)

¿Cuándo utilizáis este "*zum*"? ¿Podría alguien por favor explicarme qué se tiene que dar para poder utilizar zum y no um...zu o simplemente zu?
¿Quizá el *zum* se utiliza en oraciones más sencillas, en las que no se especifica nada ( y el zu entonces...; ¡qué lío!)? 

Ich gehe jetzt ein Haus zu kaufen 
Ich gehe jetzt, um ein Haus zu kaufen.
Haus zum Kaufen
Haus zu kaufen

EDITO porque creo que ya me voy aclarando:
El "ZU" no tiene nada que ver aquí con el "um zu" ni con el "zum". El zu sólo se utiliza en las oraciones infinitivas y no indica finalidad (salvo en textos literarios que puede darse algún ejemplo). La finalidad se expresa o con "um zu" o con "zum".
zum necesita un verbo sustantivado y se utiliza cuando no hay nada más que complemente a dicho verbo.
Ich brauche Geld zum Kaufen.
aber...
Ich brauche Geld um das Haus zu kaufen.
Por lo tanto en mis ejemplos anteriores
Ich gehe jetzt ein Haus zu kaufen: Ahora voy a comprar una casa.
Ich gehe jetzt, um ein Haus zu kaufen: El motivo de que me vaya/La finalidad de mi partida (jaja) es ir a comprar una casa.
Sé que son ejemplos un poco malos.
 Por favor que alguien me confirme si mi autocontestación es acertada. 
Saludos


----------



## Spharadi

*Um* ein Haus *zu* kaufen, braucht man viel Geld.  *Um zu* indica finalidad, propósito. 
Las combinaciones de gehen + verbo se usan sin *zu* 
kaufen gehen 
essen gehen 
holen gehen
...

- ich gehe etwas kaufen
- Jetzt gehe ich essen
- Ich brauche einen Schraubendreher.  Geh du ihn schnell holen !
- Heute gehen wir auswärts essen.
usw.


----------



## pedro_trionix

Hola:
Gracias. 
 ¿Qué me dices con respecto a zum + verbo sustantivado?. Ahí es donde tengo más problemas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Pedro,

Creo que estás confundiendo la conjunción final _um-zu_ con la preposición compuesta _zu_+artículo determinativo (_zum_). La conjunción _um-zu_ te es clara. Cuando la preposición _zu _(*sin *um) encuentra un sustantivo cualquiera (*no sólo* verbos sustantivados) es posible hacer una contracción con el artículo correspondiente (como a+el=al, de+el=del). En el caso del alemán, _zum _es la contracción de _zu+dem_ (artículo determinativo masculino, caso dativo)=_zum._ De la misma forma tenemos con el artículo femenino _zu+der= zur_. Hay también muchas otras preposiciones con las cuales es posible contraer el artículo, por ejemplo _ins _(_in + das_), etc.  Hay algunas reglas que respetar para poder hacer una contracción en alemán (depende del caso, uso, modo idiomático, etc.). 

Ahora bien: _um-zu_ lo usarás para subordinadas finales. Es una costrucción fija (sin "m" digamos). Hay variantes sin _zu_, como ya te explicó Spharadi (_ich gehe arbeiten_). Se trata de algunos verbos que tienen la misma función de los verbos modales y no necesitan el _zu_. 

Obviamente la preposición _zu _puede expresar finalidad/objetivo/dirección/localización/modo, sin necesidad de la construcción _um-zu_ (en realidad son diferentes niveles de análisis, son «oraciones más sencillas», en efecto). En estos casos, hablamos de la mencionada contracción: _Sie muss zum Arzt gehen _(_zu+dem Artz_), _wir wollen zum Flughafen_ (gehen). Como ya mencionado, hay varias reglas por considerar (puede ser un caso acusativo por ejemplo). El "zum+verbo sustantivado" se debe al hecho que dichos verbos generalmente llevan el artículo neutro (_das_), por lo tanto la contracción será con _dem_. Ejemplo: _zum Mitnehmen_ (das Mitnehmen, zu+dem=zum). Los casos sin artículo (sólo zu), dependerán de la reglas mencionadas.


----------



## pedro_trionix

Hola:
Muchas gracias Geviert.
Entiendo que la preposición "zu" puede contraer con "dem" (zum) en muchos casos en los que por ejemplo el verbo lo "exija"_ Ich gehe zum Bannhof_. Yo me refería simplemente al caso de : oración final (que expresa finalidad) con zum + verbo sustantivado, (como tú bien ejemplificas) _zum Mitnehmen_.
Ya he entendido más o menos cómo se utiliza.
Para ello me he valido de la siguiente explicación que dejo aquí por si le sirve de ayuda a alguien:
_
En la expresión de finalidad, el infinitivo aparece nominalizado_ cuando no se halla complementado como verbo:

A)_Ich brauche keine Brille zum Lesen.
_aber..._

 B)Um das zu lesen, brauche ich meine Brille.
_______
A)Ich brauche ein Blatt Papier __zum Schreiben._
aber_...

B)Um diese Zusammenfassung zu schreiben, brauche ich ein Blatt Papier.

En los ejemplos "B" el verbo está complementado, en los "A", no, de ahí que se emplee el zum + verbo sustantivado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Josemoncas

¿La sustantivación es obligatoria u opcional? Es decir, ¿"Ich brauche keine Brille zu lesen" está bien o hay que decir "Ich brauche keine Brille zum Lesen"?


----------



## LüLü333

Josemoncas said:


> ¿La sustantivación es obligatoria u opcional? Es decir, ¿"Ich brauche keine Brille zu lesen" está bien o hay que decir "Ich brauche keine Brille zum Lesen"?



Hay que decir "Ich brauche keine Brille zum Lesen". 

Ich brauche keine Brille zum Lesen, aber zum Autofahren. 
Ich brauche eine Brille, um Auto fahren zu können, aber nicht, um lesen zu können. 

Pardón, mi Espanol no es muy bién : )


----------



## LüLü333

pedro_trionix said:


> Ich komme *her*, um dir etwas zu sagen.
> 
> Ich komme *her* etwas zum Sagen  ( me suena bastante mal, la verdad)
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt ein Haus zu kaufen
> Ich gehe jetzt, um ein Haus zu kaufen.
> Haus zum Kaufen
> Haus zu kaufen
> 
> Ich brauche Geld zum Kaufen.
> aber...
> Ich brauche Geld um das Haus zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt ein Haus zu kaufen : Ahora voy a comprar una casa.
> -> Ich gehe jetzt ein Haus kaufen.
> Ich gehe jetzt (_weg_), um ein Haus zu kaufen: El motivo de que me vaya/La finalidad de mi partida (jaja) es ir a comprar una casa.


----------

